# Is Gaming a Childish Activity? ( In India )



## prasath_digit (Aug 13, 2008)

Have u ever been insulted or scolded for playing games, i've been insulted a few times by some idots, they say like : "Why r u playing still playing games like a child?", "Please turn that off", "What is this stupid thing on the screen gonna do for ur career?"....................

All of these quotes were made by idots who:-

             1.Knows nothing abt games 
             2.Consider themselves as being matured ( peers, Not my parents ) 
             3.Thinks tat a original game costs 50 - 100./- Rs 
             4.Thinks tat game development is a childish profession 

The reason I'm starting this thread is not to create any flame war or somethin like tat..........But i'm very interested in doing a career in game development........And here in India, gaming(playing & development) is seen as a very childish activity 

PLEASE SHARE UR THOUGHTS & OPINIONS ON THIS TOPIC OPENLY 

If u reply to this thread, pls tell ur:- 
   1.Age
   2.Profession
   3.& Some games u like...........

Because i wanna know who play games in India...........

My age:- 20
Profession:- Just Completed B.Sc CS ( Selected in TCS through Campus Interview ) 
Current favorites:- Crysis,Call Of Duty 4,Bioshock, Half-Life 2 EP2,Portal


----------



## hullap (Aug 13, 2008)

+1
i REALLY REALLY HATE those n00bs

Age-15
Prefession-Student
Games-Pro Evolution Soccer, Bully, Urban Terror, GoW1,2,CoO


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 13, 2008)

gaming is an awssome time pass and recreational activity, better than movies.
so game development is a better job than movies.

gaming is not childish, but spending own/parent's life savings for a high end gaming rig for fun is definitely childish.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Aug 13, 2008)

GAMES RULED, RULE, AND ALWAYS WILL RULE....................

Of course metalheadgautham is right too...........but still GAMES RUUUUUUUUUUUUUULE

Age:-17
Profession:-Game Development student in ICAT(PROUD 2 BE 1)
Games:- NFS Pro Street, Cricket 07, Virtua Tennis 3 and lots more


----------



## Garbage (Aug 13, 2008)

Games ?? No more games for me.. 

Age:21
Profession : Completed B.Sc.(CS) n also get selected in TCS in campus interviews (like thread starter) 
Games played : LionKing, Dave, BM, RoadRash (  )


----------



## skippednote (Aug 13, 2008)

Age:17
profession:student
recent games:nfs mw,pop t2t,trackmania nation forever,cod.
I think games and age have no relation. The relation is between Game and your rig


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 13, 2008)

I play games on PS2 and their are a number of ppl I know who consider it childish. Naturally games and comics never emerged as a medium for grown ups in India.

Age 24
Profession: Web content writer
Currently playing  - Devil may cry 2


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 13, 2008)

This many 17 year olds ? Let me join in 

Age: 17
Profession: Student
Games I Like: Unreal Torunament, Grand Theft Auto, Urban Terror, Halo


----------



## nvidia (Aug 13, 2008)

Me too 17

Playing games is considered childish. But those who say so never play it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey, I know its offtopic, but shall we start a 17 club ? One last year to live as a worry free minor


----------



## nvidia (Aug 13, 2008)

^^Yeah sure..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 13, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^Yeah sure..


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=95558


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 13, 2008)

Age:15
Profession:Student,what else?
Games:There is a fairly long list.Epic  I would say.

As for those n00bs,they are nothing more than ignorant losers.Gaming is the best entertainment,at least for me.They don't play games coz they lack brains and most importantly,PC's with proper system configurations.
For instance,one of my n00b friends,asked me to install Stalker on his stupid P3,128MB RAM system with onboard graphics.I am no wizard,game did't work.When the games don't work for them they turn against  gaming itself.
And the only games those noobs play are NFS(free roaming only),GTA SA(Free roaming,messing around).They play all outdated games.This is my experience with my schoolmates,friends,siblings and all.
@Gautham,please let some younger members in too.


----------



## nvidia (Aug 13, 2008)

^^NFS 2SE never had free roaming


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 13, 2008)

Age: 22(just few hours left )
Profession: Final year I.T student, skipped all Campus Interview to concentrate on higher studies and aim to be a Game Programmer. If anybody knows any "really" good institute for the purpose please do tell me otherwise I too will have to leave my homeland and learn this from dem Stupid Americans.
Games: Gaming since age of 8 so can't really tell all that I've played. Had NES,PS,PS2 and gonna buy PS3. Currently play games on PC.

Whenever someone says me this I tel 'em this:


If game is a stupid or simple thing then can u make one or atleast play one to finish it?
it has been scientifically proven to improve Visionary Neuro Reflexes, so if u that good then prove it by surviving a round of Burnout without crashing!
To Computer peoples I say this, Game is a complete program that can strip **** outta ur system and shows what's it is capable of 'cause Games use huge databases of texture and audio files thus testing HDD drive's and RAM's capability of data exchange. HQ graphics and audio test out the system's Processing power. The highly complex A.I programmes running in the form of NPC behaviour test the complex program running capability of the machine. I ask them if they know anyother piece of program that can stress out a system's all the components like this all at once. Believe it or not but I've met with victorious silence every time.
So Game On!!! BTW on the side of Folks(parents) mine just ask is that the money in Game Dev. is any good? I just tell 'em that it all depends upon the dev.studio u r employed in. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 13, 2008)

Age 24
Just finished B.tech
Games: ut2004,crysis
These days only  ut2004 multiplayer


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 13, 2008)

Age: 17
Student
Mostly all NFSzzzz & CS1.6 

Gaming is childish yar...just wait for few days...u'l come to c what it really is...n what it can b in india


----------



## skippednote (Aug 13, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> This many 17 year olds ? Let me join in
> 
> Age: 17
> Profession: Student
> Games I Like: Unreal Torunament, Grand Theft Auto, Urban Terror, Halo



are t really 17


----------



## max_demon (Aug 13, 2008)

I play Portable . Whenever i am bored anytime . PSP FTW / Java Micro Edition

Age : 15 (immortal)
Profession : Drug Dealer , Contract Killer
Games i like : Grand Theft Auto , SPORE , Sims , Patapon , Locoroco , God of war , Luminince , flOw , Windows , Hitman , Guiter Hero , DDR , Sudoku , Rise of nation , Rollercoaster Rush , Darkest fear , etc etc ++ many mobile games .


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Aug 13, 2008)

This topic sure got filled up fast.......

@ Abhishek: what makes u think games are childish


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 13, 2008)

Age - 13 
Profession - Student
Fav. Games - Crysis, COD4, AssassinsC, GRID, Stranglehold, MASS EFFECT, etc..... many, many to name.

Well, many people who see me gaming call me a small child, etc but ignore them. My friends tell me that they don't understand why I take gaming so seriosly. Most of them are fools. One kid from my standard installed Vice City recently and played it. I asked where did you reach, he said that theres nothing to do in it. I was amazed. I said, do the story mission and he asked HOW ?  I said follow the marker, he answered me by saying that if I go behind the marker, it runs away from me  . See, this fools don't understand the true potential of gaming. I wish to build my carrer on gaming. My parents have no objection with it. Those who think gaming is a childish act, SUX . Those who tell that gaming is childish, ask them to make a replica of Crysis or atleast GTA : Vice City. Then they will understand. Happy gaming fellow gamers .


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 13, 2008)

i dont agree that  Gaming a Childish Activity  .
kpopwer mania is true , most of my peers think developing games is matter of seconds.and some even cannot understand the plot of games, surely gaming is not for them,
 but what the hell ,they know that it takes  years of rigorous devolopment to make games. im not allowed to play games frequently as im in class 11th now. but whenever i get time i  enjoy my free time playing games.
well its only a matter of days when people will realise what games are up to.
then we will show them what we gamers are.
after all gaming is being adopted as a profession nowdays.
well this concept is still not widespread in india, but we gamers will show others.


----------



## asingh (Aug 13, 2008)

GAMING IS NOT CHILDESH.

Age: 30
Profession: IT Field
Experience: 7 years.
Like: Crysis, COD4, UT3, Bioshock, GTA Series, Assassins Creed.

If gaming is childesh, why do people go for movies like Tomb Raider, Dark Night, Superman....I think gaming is a superb medium entertainment. It is the epitome of technology  + visual experience + sound experience...! I love games. Its much much better than watching cable tv (with 1000+ advertisements in between). 

Games today are well researched out, take years to develop, extreme marketing,with excellent after sales service. Its an industry churning $$$$$$$$. Nopes it cannot be childesh at all.


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 14, 2008)

Age : 23
Profession : s/w engineer  (it sucks...)

Gaming is for noob. someone said.??

i would say ok.move on.my life let me do what i want.


----------



## spikygv (Aug 14, 2008)

certainly gaming is not childish. . i'm not interested in building a career on gaming , atleast not yet. . .but i am interested in hobby game developing..

1. age - 18
2. profession - student
3. POP series , assassins creed , GRID .. . going to play mass effect.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 14, 2008)

I think in India it still seems like a childish activity.
Its taken serious only by a marginal cult.
Cuz very few professional gamers from India have made it too World Cyber Games & I cant remember anyone winning there.
And since our parents are worried about our future ... They can't stand seeing us playing comp. games.
Cuz parents think that their children are just deriving pleassure ... I mean they are ignorant about the money aspect too.

But since all of the gamers don't play to become pro's ... They just do it for timepass and all .... They too face the music.

But times are changing.And in few years  ...When India stars producing world class gamers ....Who become financially stable ... Will open new prospects for the gaming industry here too.
And then the parents would be lenient.For sure.


Age:17
Profession: Student.
Games:Nearly all PC games excluding RPG's


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 14, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> To Computer peoples I say this, Game is a complete program that can strip **** outta ur system and shows what's it is capable of 'cause Games use huge databases of texture and audio files thus testing HDD drive's and RAM's capability of data exchange. HQ graphics and audio test out the system's Processing power. The highly complex A.I programmes running in the form of NPC behaviour test the complex program running capability of the machine. I ask them if they know anyother piece of program that can stress out a system's all the components like this all at once. Believe it or not but I've met with victorious silence every time.



well said man...... .cause they don think abt games, to understand them.....its their misfortune........they'll go & concentrate on movies (stupid movies) instead


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2008)

Age: u can count by my User Profile Name....i.e 85 (1985)
Profession: Software Developer in MNC, Part-Time Gamer
Games I like: Legend of Zelda : Ocarina of Time,Ninja Gaiden Dragon Sword,The Thing ,many more titles...

Gaming as we all know a different dimension.... so..playin games is just like for
entertainment...njoyment & TP.... just every body does either by goin 2 cinema or watching TV etc....

My father sometimes scold me if i play games 4 long time...like 4-5 hrs...he restricts
me only play it 4 1-2hrs limit...bcoz my eyes will get damaged...sitting 4 long in front 
of monitor...hehe 

Playing games is easy...but developing them is damn difficult


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 14, 2008)

but u know one thing.....

india is a nation of a billion(and counting...) digit forum have membership of 40k....active are abt 5k max.... in that 5000... how many will come to this thread...its simple logic...
people who love and play games will be a minority..thers nothing to be done..other than ignore....

play what games u like..dont bother other..its just a game...thats all to it...

gaming is after all a hobby for 90% for those who play in india ...only 10% make money..and those are people who are unkown.... just some time ago fellow memebers of another forum...where gamers only congregate.....1 team made abt 20lacs..1 team made abt 20k.... i said this to some colleagues of mine and they were really...GENUINELY intd.... what it says is that..when they see actually that gaming can be done for something worthwhile....people do take heed.... 

Until that happens widespread in India..... i have only one thing to say...]

keep on gaming....


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 14, 2008)

ah the platform to share my experience 

just day before night(i am at home n spending holidays) i was playing DOTA Warcraft at 12 o'clock in the night n my parents came n scolded me like hell.  
wen ever my DAD sees me or my brother playing games he starts making fuss that its all wastage of time n brain.

anyway he does not know that i want to be a game developer. 

Age:20( two days remaining)
Profession: IT STUDENT 3rd year
Games:WARCRAFT, DOTA, MAX PAYNE, TOMB RAIDER, HITMAN, AOE.
 want to play games like crysis,gear of war,assasin creed, but i dont hav that high config system. but i hope i will have it some day of my own money.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2008)

fun2sh said:


> i was playing DOTA Warcraft at 12 o'clock in the night n *my parents came n scolded me like hell.*
> wen ever my DAD sees me or my brother playing games *he starts making fuss that its all wastage of time n brain*.



Kahani Ghar  Ghar Ki ...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 14, 2008)

Age: 19
Profession - 3rd year Computer Science & Engineering.
Games - Anything except sports and horror. Love RPGs and MMORPGs.

I'm a gamer, as well as a game hacker. I create trainers and cheating utilities for games. People I know think its just a waste of time, because only those who dont know to play a game properly, cheat. But I dont care, its knowledge that matters  I just got my hands on Kung Fu Panda and about to create a trainer for the same 

Not exactly the same situation as others, but quite similar. Game Dev is as much an industry as web development. More complex, actually. A web developer needs to know some languages and creativity, whereas a game dev needs to know languages, have creativity, understand physics and math concepts, good design skills etc...


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 14, 2008)

fun2sh said:


> want to play games like crysis,gear of war,assasin creed, but i dont hav that high config system. but i hope i will have it some day of my own money.



hey don worry man,.........one day u'll go to a job, then u can get urself an Alieware PC or Xbox 720  & they play Crysis 3 or Far Cry 4..........


----------



## asingh (Aug 14, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Age: 19
> Profession - 3rd year Computer Science & Engineering.
> Games - Anything except sports and horror. Love RPGs and MMORPGs.
> 
> ...



What platform..you use..for your "game development"...sounds interesting...can you guide..us a bit...or create a guide..???

What all tools are needed...?


----------



## Bandu (Aug 14, 2008)

Gaming is definitely not childish. Those who think so (my wife) are total nOObs. I am heavliy into it - NFS, Quake and all that stuff and have been so ever since the days of Prince n Doom I.

+'s: Creative, Fun, Challenging, Good for your brain*
-'s: Unsociable (might be at times), Addictive, Neverending.

- Bandu.
Age: 29
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
* Source: *www.out-law.com/page-3598


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2008)

Depends !


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 14, 2008)

Gaming is not childish, but it's a great way to waste valuable time, just as watching television is. Think of all the things you put off or could not accomplish for "want of time" and then see the number of hours you spend gaming, watching television or aimlessly browsing the internet.


----------



## girish.g (Aug 15, 2008)

not at all childish. gaming is only understood by mature people, those who think gaming is a waste of time are childish.
age 16
profession: student
favourite games:tekken,dragonballz, def jam, god of war, patapon etc,etc


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 15, 2008)

girish.g said:


> not at all childish. gaming is only understood by mature people, those who think gaming is a waste of time are childish.



+1000000000000000  wel said man........wel said....


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 15, 2008)

Age : 18 Yrs.
Occupation : Student
Games : NFS MW, Carbon, CS, Halo, IGI, Serious Sam etc.

I ain't a hardcore gamer as I do not own a powerful rig. I do love gaming & I think those who say it's stupid or childish, don't know what are games ??

They don't know the puzzles in games like prince of persia and all. They just think of the blood and gore & think we will turn violent. 

Gaming is still not so developed in India but it will surely gain a foothold in coming years.


----------



## tech1 (Aug 15, 2008)

gaming has both pros & cons... but as a avg. game user(not hardcore), its fine...good for life.
ppl who hate gaming on pc or console are either old or dont know abt gaming or confused !!!

23/student-engineer/prince of persia-sands of time,NFS(all series),splinter cell,Max payne,super mario,syphon filter etc


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 15, 2008)

those who say gaming is childish, should look at Crysis, F.E.A.R or Half-Life 2 EP2.............then they'll realize........its not the game tats childish, its their mind.....


----------



## confused!! (Aug 15, 2008)

My parents considered it childish until I made a career out of it


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 16, 2008)

@ confused, Offtopic, BTW the game that was giving u nightmares, was it "I am Alive ", a Ubi Survival Horror game. Also are there any openings in ur firm?


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Aug 18, 2008)

Gaming is good! Don't take any babble from any fool who has never even tried to know the abc of gaming from a country where people are obsessed with Cricket(not the digital version). Heck, my friends even laugh at me for watching the Olympics... or Hockey... or Football(the actual sports)!

And Gaming is certainly not childish, Most games are rated T or higher! And I havent ever seen a child play computer games. They'd rather go for physical sport like Hide-n-seek or plain troublemaking!

Long live gamers!
@Plasma_Snake,Offtopic:dude, you'd better change that Indidiot thingy before Political parties/ activists nail you down and slay you .

Age:17(almost)
Occupation: Student(Duh!^^)
Current Favourites: America's Army, Thief 2:The Metal Age, Prince of Persia: Warrior Within, FIFA 2005, Homeworld:Cataclysm, Freespace 2(sadly, still waiting for 3).


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 18, 2008)

^

Nicely said.

I agree, cricket should be banned. I hate that game from the core. Digital and physical both . waste of time.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 18, 2008)

Game Development = Childish ??? 

LOL... that's a good joke. There are games which takes years together to code, design & debug etc...

Playing games = Childish ??

Kinda, but not really. It requires ur talent to complete few games.


----------



## asingh (Aug 19, 2008)

Okay if we have too....we can (but should not) call gaming childesh. But Please please...we cannot call game development childesh. Its quite high level/advanced programming. Lets not sin here.


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 19, 2008)

If a person has mastered game development or knows how to do code games then there is no software in the world that it can code.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 19, 2008)

Age             : 23
Profession   :  Web Developement and Game Development
Games i like: GTA Series, Far Cry,Crysis, NFS Series(except Carbon), GRAW II, Commandos abd the list goes on if i write all i like...

GAMING IS CHILDISH!!!!!!!!!!!!

Who said that... I never consider their words and i set my eyes back to monitor once i heard that word.... I play games from my 9th standard where there is no computer games like today's one.. I started play keen 3d, Roadrash and yes GTA I a new concept evolved in the gaming... Since then i love to play games and eventhough my job sux i wont care about that and i continue playing....

A Note : Even my brother who is 22 placed in an MNC will spend more than 12hrs in playing games like FarCry, Crysis,GRAW II,COD etc.. 

HAPPY TO BE A GAMER... At the same time gamers have better aptitude ability than non-gamers.... Just note that.. its awesome........


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)

No , People game to reduce tension,strees,to relax and for enjoyment. 


dheeraj_kumar said:


> Age: 19
> Profession - 3rd year Computer Science & Engineering.
> Games - Anything except sports and horror. Love RPGs and MMORPGs.
> 
> I create *trainers* and cheating utilities for games.


Hey Can u please create a trainer for me of Assassin's Creed to SKIP THE STUPID cutscenes? They are very very long and boring.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

AFAIK gaming also helps humans a lot.

It fastens and trains our reflexes.
Improves concentration.
Improves hand-eye-coordination.
Improves vocabulary and grammar (I dont mean the F and S words  ).
Some games improve our GK too.
Some games are termed as "simulaters" which really help us learn stuff like vehicles, etc.



I think this are the main plus points of gaming. Gaming is not childish and those who think it is must die.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Aug 19, 2008)

^^+1. I've read these in various magazines. I've also read somewhere(digit or SKOAR!) that games improve the eyesight too. And no, not Tetris kinda games, but games with realistic graphics(Dad still won't get me an alienware). I've also read somewhere that the Japanese Air Force pilots, while not flying the real thing, are ordered to train themselves constantly on Flight simulators! The US Army uses the game America's Army as a recruitment tool(to inspire people to join the army)! And belive it or not, it does work! People do fall for it(I apologise for the lack of tact). And, in the real life, US military personnel are trained to use the Javelin missile system using a video game/simulator!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/64large.png


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 19, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> ^^+1. I've read these in various magazines. I've also read somewhere(digit or SKOAR!) that games improve the eyesight too. And no, not Tetris kinda games, but games with realistic graphics(Dad still won't get me an alienware). I've also read somewhere that the Japanese Air Force pilots, while not flying the real thing, are ordered to train themselves constantly on Flight simulators! The US Army uses the game America's Army as a recruitment tool(to inspire people to join the army)! And belive it or not, it does work! People do fall for it(I apologise for the lack of tact). And, in the real life, US military personnel are trained to use the Javelin missile system using a video game/simulator!



Wow!!!!.......I never thought that gaming has its roots in those areas.........Totally Cool..........Awesome.......*.Gaming & Gamers Rock........*.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

^Its given in one of the Digits *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/91.png


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 19, 2008)

*guru3d.com/news/gamers-are-not-young-people-/


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/81large.png


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 20, 2008)

^^
abe ye badi badi smilies kahaan se chori ki hain?    

Gaming improves eyesight??My parents ask me not to play games too much even though I got 17" syncmaster LCD and anti-glare glasses.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/7large.png


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 20, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> abe ye badi badi smilies kahaan se chori ki hain?



photobucket.com


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> abe ye badi badi smilies kahaan se chori ki hain?
> 
> Gaming improves eyesight??My parents ask me not to play games too much even though I got 17" syncmaster LCD and anti-glare glasses.



Here, get them if you use FireFox - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=95090

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/89large.png


----------



## krates (Aug 20, 2008)

AGE : 15
PROFFESION : Student,Web designer,GFX designer 
GAMES :HITMAN 1,2,3,4 , GTA 3,4 ,  NFS MW,CARBON

And many more !@!


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (Aug 20, 2008)

Ya, Gaming is considered childish activity in India. I too often come across this insults, but I say since I work for a long time on computers, I play games for few minutes in between which helps me in relieving tension. Also I prefer gaming than watching movies, becoz gaming tunes ur brain

1. age - 32
2. profession - IT Professional
3. Condition Zero, Midtown Madness


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 20, 2008)

rajesh_nk22 said:


> 1. age - 32
> 2. profession - IT Professional
> 3. Condition Zero, Midtown Madness



Hey, ur a senior, why No Comments?


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Aug 20, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Gaming improves eyesight??My parents ask me not to play games too much even though I got 17" syncmaster LCD and anti-glare glasses.



Same thing here! Possible conclusion: Parents might be harmful for the eyes? . So exercise caution and do play some games after coming in contact with parents?(No offence meant, see the disclaimer!)


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## raj_ch2002 (Jan 20, 2009)

Ya, Gaming is considered childish in India. I too come across these insults(even with my my wife)

1. age - 26
2. profession - IT Professional
3. started with Age Of Mythology , Rise Of Nations, Age of Empires and ended up with farcry, POP series, Half-life series,hitman series, Splinter cell series and many more

Now recently got PS3 with LG scarlet with Resistance: FOM, HALF-life Orange BOX, Heavenly Sword, Uncharted, PRINCE OF PERSIA( got it from PAY-ASIA)...now playing *Heavenly Sword

*BTY forgot to mentioni have a PSP slim cracked with around 100+ games


----------



## himanshu_game (Jan 20, 2009)

age:20
profession:student(B-tech)
play games for around 6-7 hrs a day....

Its not to childish nor to serious .....
Its just what u think ..
Its just what u r brain says
ITS  RELATIVE.....

currently studyinf DIRECT X
playing games from last 13 years.....
almost 1000's of titles
BE HAPPY,enJoy life(yourself)..........G@ME ON


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 21, 2009)

I have started to turn a blind towards the fools who despise gaming as a useless hobby .


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 21, 2009)

According to my parents and my gf, gaming is a childish act but i choose to ignore them and continue gaming... 

I feel its a dumb stereotype in India considering gaming to be a "useless pass time".

Even i wanted to be a tester or a game developer but i guess destiny and my parents have some other plans.

Age- 23

Profession- Done my BMS graduation and now my profession is gaming lol
                But will pursue my MBA abroad by this July. 

Games- Fifa (all time favorite), NFS MW, Urban Terror, CS, CoD 1,2,4, Lineage 2, MU Online, etc.


----------



## amitash (Jan 21, 2009)

> "useless pass time"



I wonder what a usefull pass time is...Atleast gaming improves reflexes and you are heavily concentrating and moving a little atleast....not like movies and TV where you just sit and move only to eat and grow fat.
Studies have shown that 60% of the worlds gamers are older than 25.

Age: 17
Profession: student
Games: currently none as boards are comin up...But i have been gaming for ages and will continue to play all the latest games and buy gaming rigs...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jan 22, 2009)

Babu, gaming helps a lot, increases ur "neurokinetics" 
Too much NFS and good dosage of GT4 has made me best driver in my family  although I refrain from doing drifts and donuts in public but Burnouts are still acceptable.


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 22, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> although I refrain from doing drifts and donuts in public but Burnouts are still acceptable.


Play safe dude..


----------



## PhB (Jan 23, 2009)

Whenever I play video games, someone always pops up to tell me that I am wasting my time.

Age: 20
Platforms: ps3, psp, nds, cellphone.
Genres: RPGs, Racing

My friends who do play video games feel that RPGs are boring.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 23, 2009)

I think I could be the oldest Hard Core Gamer on Think Digit age 30, profession IT Support (RIM)..... People know me and my gaming passion. If you know Orkut, there is a question under personal........5 things you cannt live without and if you look at my profile........computer games is listed as one.........Hollywood flicks was other, been paying games for past 15 years now, upgraded my system 4 times with a P1, PII, PIV and a C2D, upgraded my GPU  9 times...sis 8 MB, Riva TNT, Riva TNT2 128MB, Geforce Ti 4200, Geforce MX440, Geforce FX 5200, Geforce 7600GT, Geforce 7800GT, Geforce 8800GT (Current). In total must have spent close to 4 lakhs on all my pentiums and GPU upgrades till now (just so that my gaming goes smoothly)
Interested people can check my list in "Games you have completed thread"...
*THE LIST*
So yes gaming for me definately is not childish and no I would not recomend a carrier in gaming particularly in India.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 23, 2009)

Age: 26
Profession: IT
games: racing, FPS, sports, Strategy.

lot of my friends doesn't play games but when I play, they never complain. But when there are more than 3 or 4 friends in my room. They make me stop playing coz they just can't sit seeing me playing games. Not a single word about wasting time. 

PS: I know how others pass time. They know how I pass time. we never complain about others habits.


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Jan 23, 2009)

Age: 19
Profession : 3rd year Engineering [I.T]
interested in RTS>Free roam third person >Football>Racing > FPS in order

Awareness in India is slowly but surely rising ....... Game tourneys and  LAN parties are becoming very popular in India nowadays , a Farcry [lol] from the days when i first started gaming ...... 

Gaming does really provide a lot of good benefits when not overdone


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Jan 25, 2009)

Age: 21
Profession:Student of B.Tech 4th year(computer science)
PlatfromC
Games:  I love all types of games except some RPGs & STRAGEDYs ..

Not only my parent but also my friends tell me why i play games like a child..but I find no guilty here..I am loving it..I love to watch movies,play PC games,also collect them..& i will do it forever...i love to be in the virtual world....at a time i play one latest & one old game for take the taste of old & new simultaneously...I played my 1st game in a cafe on 11/9/2001(very imp date) that was UT1..but mainly I enter in this gaming world on Dec2005 starting Project IGI on my own pc.afterthat I changed my system to P-D..I will take quad core after 2/3 months.just before 2 months i changed my gpu..but truly I am a hardcore gamer lacking bucks.......thats all..

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now playing: Mirror's Edge,AITD5


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jan 26, 2009)

tanmoy_Siliguri said:
			
		

> I love all types of games except some RPGs & *STRAGEDYs* ..



Wow, thats a *tragedy!* man, I love rpgs and *strategy!*


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Jan 26, 2009)

No I play rpgs & stragedy..but very selected..........


----------



## pioneeraaron (Jan 27, 2009)

Age : 21
Profession : Network Expert (CCNA,CCNP,MCSE 2003)
Games I Like : COD,Quake,Rainbow 6 series,Wolf RTCW,Timeshift,GoW.....lots more..


Again India huh!!...it has happnd to me couple of times wer pepl tell me gaming is childish n all..n a waste of tym...includin my mum also...aftr my 1st breakup games helpd me a lot to overcome rejection n hv made me feel relaxed n happy...since den i hvnt stoppd gaming even a single day..m a war freak...so i luv playin destructive games lyk COD,Timeshift,GOW etc...my 2nd gf always tells me if u dun stop gaming den i wont tok 2 u ever...i told her bing...dunwana tok dun tok..atleast i can game in peace..lol..so shes always lyk m sorry..hahahhahaha....GAMES FOREVER GUYS \m/


----------



## PhB (Jan 28, 2009)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Wow, thats a *tragedy!* man, I love rpgs and *strategy!*



WoW! Me play rpgs too. Me love em.


----------



## nishant1512 (Jan 29, 2009)

I cant live without games.
recent games = crysis,crysis warhead , nfs undercover , tomb raider underworld , topspin 2 , gta4 , n many more

16 , student


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Jan 29, 2009)

I will play forever...............................

@ pioneeraaron
  thats the spirit.......................


----------



## asingh (Jan 30, 2009)

I need to comment too:
Age: 31
Profession: IT (Analytics)

The definition of childish is:
*child·ish*  *cache.lexico.com/g/d/speaker.gif  (chīl'dĭsh)  Pronunciation Key 
adj.   
Of, relating to, or suitable for a child or childhood: _a high, childish voice; childish nightmares._ 

Marked by or indicating a lack of maturity; puerile: _tired of your childish pranks._ 
Not complicated; simple. 
Affected mentally by old age; senile. 

*child'ish·ly*_ adv._, *child'ish·ness*_ n._ 

The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition
Copyright © 2006 by Houghton Mifflin Company.
Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved. 
Cite This Source 

NOW TO ANALYZE THE ABOVE MENTIONED WITH REFERENCE TO GAMING:
(Apologize for benchmarking to FPS only --- since that is my indulgement)

A. Games are not marked by or indicate lack of maturity. Most are rated 17+. Games are based on mature topics (Off planet colonies, scientific experiments gone wrong, alien invasions, time travel, advanced weapon systems, vehicle control). It takes far greater then child level maturity to optimize systems for games(drivers, mods, cracks),change multiple settings, remember complex instruction sets. (At times I write down the key bindings on sticky notes --- for Crysis I did)

B. Games are not simple. Believe me keeping track of multiple weapons and arsenal alongwith health status, viewing maps, planning tasks, shooting opponents, searching for missing object is not simple. It is complex. I am sure players are utilizing their mental capabilities to maximum. Ask anyone who makes a comment about gaming being childish to remember 15+ keyboard bindings and use them at split-second recall..along with mouse gestures (another 5-6 plus)....!

C. Does not make a difference.

We usually have three options here:

A. Ignore (dont listen to the comment)
B. Educate (explain the above mentioned)
C. Demonstrate (show gameplay and explain the complexities)

Choose and be at peace --- AND GAME ON..!

regards,
asigh


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 30, 2009)

KaranTh85 said:


> Age: u can count by my User Profile Name....i.e 85 (1985)
> Profession: Software Developer in MNC, Part-Time Gamer
> Games I like: Legend of Zelda : Ocarina of Time,Ninja Gaiden Dragon Sword,The Thing ,many more titles...
> 
> ...




Name: NVIDIAGeek!!
Age: 19
Profession: Student
Games: Crysis [most fav game], Fallout 3, FarCry 2, NFS: UC [don't know why it's so   under-rated ], Mafia []
Same here, My father doesn't let me play games for more than 2hrs bcoz eyes'll get damaged [Am wearin' Specs!! ] . I cannot simply switch on the PC & start playing games, I MUST ask permission from him whether should I play or not . I sneak and play when he goes to 'Doc.' work 

I don't think Gaming as Childish Act., One of my friends told me that he had bought GTA 3 & then I told him that Crysis is the most Powerful game, he asked me can it be played with my [his] PC. I said no, 'cause you need to have a GPU. The next day, he told me that GTA 3 requires 64 MB Video Card, he said it ran on my comp.!! Then he asked, "Then Crysis will surely work, no??" . All those who think Gamin' as a Childish Activity, those are dumba!)e$


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 30, 2009)

^lol that happens with me too.. my friends think that the only difference between PS2 and PS3 is that the PS3 has a wireless controller..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 30, 2009)

^^
PS3 weighs twice PS2,PS3 is glossy,PS3 has a wireless controller,it eats up more space.
That's the only difference between PS2 and PS3.  LOLUNUBS!
If somebody tells me that gaming is a childish activity then I ask him to sit in front of my PC and finish a game. If it's childish then it must be easy right? Ask those noobs to play FEAR,Silent hill or Dead Space alone in a dark room,they'll pee in their pants before the first level is over.


----------



## skippednote (Jan 30, 2009)

^
lolz

should show it to all elders......


----------



## m-jeri (Jan 30, 2009)

^^

its childish to defend a activity that you do for fun.. ..

You are saying gaming is not childish. maybe not for some. maybe for some. but gaming or game dev is not some childish stuff. the entire movie and s/f industry can sit on one side and gaming industry on one side, the balance would be steady...

thats the might, volume, revenue of gaming industry.

If anyone says that gaming is a childish activity..just show them a peice of OpenGL animation code..a simple wireframe walking itself woulf be enuff for the fools.... 

Stuff like this is NOT childish..

but crying like a baby and defending your toys is a bit childish.. dont let it bother you...

remember it maybe a time pass in india except for .5% of gamers, but there are some who make more than $100k a year just by gaming. so you can feel safe.

Gaming is not Childs play.


----------



## Ecko (Jan 30, 2009)

++++1


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Jan 31, 2009)

@ Sunny1211993

yah.....u r absolutely right friend...

for me not my parents but maximum of my friends tell me why I play game like a child..they tell me that my age is to flirt with girls not playing game..I said them do u know gaming industry is going to cross movie industry..around same amount of money needed for making a game..these are same as a movie project..even the hollywood directors are making games..why they do it?...So,my question is if a man can watch a movie..then what is the problem in playing a game?.....these two are the sources of entertainment....they always critised me..but still I played..I play..& Iwill play..........no one can stop me......


----------



## prakash.gourav (Feb 3, 2009)

tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> @ Sunny1211993
> 
> yah.....u r absolutely right friend...
> 
> for me not my parents but maximum of my friends tell me why I play game like a child..they tell me that my age is to flirt with girls not playing game..I said them do u know gaming industry is going to cross movie industry..around same amount of money needed for making a game..these are same as a movie project..even the hollywood directors are making games..why they do it?...So,my question is if a man can watch a movie..then what is the problem in playing a game?.....these two are the sources of entertainment....they always critised me..but still I played..I play..& Iwill play..........no one can stop me......



+1
flirting has its own fun 
born gamer


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 3, 2009)

tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> @ Sunny1211993
> 
> yah.....u r absolutely right friend...
> 
> for me not my parents but maximum of my friends tell me why I play game like a child..they tell me that my age is to flirt with girls not playing game..I said them do u know gaming industry is going to cross movie industry..around same amount of money needed for making a game..these are same as a movie project..even the hollywood directors are making games..why they do it?...So,my question is if a man can watch a movie..then what is the problem in playing a game?.....these two are the sources of entertainment....they always critised me..but still I played..I play..& Iwill play..........no one can stop me......


Good dedication, i see that you have the same spirit just like me..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 3, 2009)

Let me come in to this

Age => 23
Profession => BCS,MCA,RHCE,CCNA,Software testing - System and Network Engineer
Game i like most =>Empire earth , Deadspace , Fallout3 , NFS mostwanted , WWE smack down vs Raw series

Actually , if any one says gaming is childish , y the game is rated as TEEN RATED ???

:: in my point of view - Game that helps me not to get involve in bad things it always keeps me away from bad society outside - offcourse gaming is one &only best friend i can trust now


----------

